# Anyone got a spare room for a couple in Brixton?



## Sherlock51 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys.

Me and the wife are dying to leave our current place. Live miles away from where I need to be every day, and the same with my other half.
I'm a 26 year old journalism student, and my wife is a 27 year old Brazilian working in a restaurant in Central. Both nice people, both love Brixton and would grab any possible chance of finding a place there!
Thanks loads


----------



## colacubes (Apr 26, 2012)

There's a flatshare thread in the main Brixton forum and it might be worth putting this in there as you may have better luck


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2012)

You do know that rents have really shot up in Brixton? Have a look in the Brixton Forum in the flatshares thread. Otherwise go to Book Mongers on Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Wholefoods on Atlantic Road. Both have noticeboards where flatshares are advertised, amongst other things.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

A mod will probably move it over. This is a good place to find places. Also try spareroom and gumtree as they have more dedicated traffic on property. 

Check the Brixton thread and drop a message to any people looking for shares, you might be able to team up.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You do know that rents have really shot up in Brixton? Have a look in the Brixton Forum in the flatshares thread. Otherwise go to Book Mongers on Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Wholefoods on Atlantic Road. Both have noticeboards where flatshares are advertised, amongst other things.


I'm replying to you Mrs Magpie but this goes out to all who've replied: Thanks loads for the speedy responses, really appreciate it guys. This forum is fucking class  I'll defo whack it into the Brixton thread. Cheers guys


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:
			
		

> Thanks loads for the speedy responses, really appreciate it guys. This forum is fucking class



Anything for you Mr Holmes. We will be calling on you for assistance with murders and such things. My only advice is try not to share a place with Moriarty, he annoys most the posters on here


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, best of luck, but on the whole people who are moving to Brixton now aren't students or working in restaurants...We all moaned about gentrification 10 years ago but it's lurching towards totally unaffordable unless you have quite a lot of money.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anything for you Mr Holmes. We will be calling on you for assistance with murders and such things. My only advice is try not to share a place with Moriarty, he annoys most the posters on here


 
Avoid anywhere on Rushcroft Road.  Look what happened to the Lady in Pink


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2012)

Yup, and the Baker Street Irregulars never come this far South....


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, best of luck, but on the whole people who are moving to Brixton now aren't students or working in restaurants...We all moaned about gentrification 10 years ago but it's lurching towards totally unaffordable unless you have quite a lot of money.


Im from Newcastle Upon Tyne and it was the same there about 10 years ago too, I know how you feel!
Anyway I'll keep the forum open, sometimes stuff can turn up. In Penge right now, and losing the will to live!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2012)

Whenever I hear of Penge all I can think of is the Bungalow Murders. A terrible business.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Whenever I hear of Penge all I can think of is the Bungalow Murders. A terrible business.


..but Rumpole's finest hour!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:


> Im from Newcastle Upon Tyne and it was the same there about 10 years ago too, I know how you feel!
> Anyway I'll keep the forum open, sometimes stuff can turn up. In Penge right now, and losing the will to live!


My Mum moved up that way because she couldn't afford London any more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2012)

An education, a brazilian girlfriend, a pad in brixton.......will wanna a fuckin' car next


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My Mum moved up that way because she couldn't afford London any more.


Yeah, a microcosm of the national scandal that is London rent. There are honestly more southeners where i live in Newcastle than Geordies!


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyway, I looked on the Brixton flatshare forum and the latest post is from 2004! Unless I'm looking in the wrong place..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Check again


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Whenever I hear of Penge all I can think of is the Bungalow Murders. A terrible business.


also that horrible murder where they starved that woman to death


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to go to Penge on Monday.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Penge is a badly named place. Makes me think of the word 'minge'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to think it was pronounced PEN-GAY


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to think it was pronounced PEN-GAY


I saw two cordoned off crime scenes on my first day there. Brought my mum over, and the house opposite us was raided by armed police. Safe to say I want out!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

So coming to Brixton? 

Not knocking the Brickers yard but you will see police tape on occasion here.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So coming to Brixton?
> 
> Not knocking the Brickers yard but you will see police tape on occasion here.


 
Yeah I used to live in Streatham Hill, so passed through Brixton every day and never had an issue! Bar people asking for money when you're busy taking it out of a cash machine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to think it was pronounced PEN-GAY


 
Did you not think of Stonehenge when you saw it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

No, but PENJ doesn't sound right. I pronounce Theydon Bois all wrong too apparently. Even though my pronunciation is CORRECT


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but PENJ doesn't sound right. I pronounce Theydon Bois all wrong too apparently. Even though my pronunciation is CORRECT


 
I was surprised to discover decades ago that Plaistow wasn't as it should be


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

is it PLAR-STO?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> is it PLAR-STO?


 
Yeah

Never sure about Stanford Le Hope either.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but PENJ doesn't sound right. I pronounce Theydon Bois all wrong too apparently. Even though my pronunciation is CORRECT


Give it a French accent - Ponj


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah
> 
> Never sure about Stanford Le Hope either.


i bet you pronounce Highgate wrong too. and Holborn and Marylebone and St John's Wood


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i bet you pronounce Highgate wrong too. and Holborn and Marylebone and St John's Wood


 
Marylebone annoys me.

Lots of people I know call Holborn Hol-born

St John's Wood?    Are you telling me I'm supposed to be saying Sinjin Wood?


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Penge is a badly named place. Makes me think of the word 'minge'.


i always read 'penge' in my head in the voice of marsha from spaced


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> is it PLAR-STO?


Only because "shithole" is too much of a departure from the letters.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2012)

grinder has recently exhorted me to consider penge as an option for housebuying (due to its rail link to the transport hub that is herne hill). I find the name a massive stumbling block. Like badgers, i can't get past the fact that it sounds like minge, and also unattractively nasal (like Marsha [marcia?] from 'spaced'). I decided if i ever do live there, i would call it 'south anerley'.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> <snip>I decided if i ever do live there, i would call it 'south anerley'.


If you do, please reassure me that you'll call it "Anna Lee" instead of what the bus stop announcer calls it anally


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2012)

omg, really?  no, yes - annalee, obv.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> If you do, please reassure me that you'll call it "Anna Lee" instead of what the bus stop announcer calls it anally


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

Just call it Outer Brixton, like the rest of South London is


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2012)

I quite like Penge. It's probably the least pretentious part left of south London. Well, there's Catford as well. Okay, and Fornton Eath. But it's there abouts.

Got the most fabulous cake and coffee shop, and it's right next door to Greggs - win double!

Superb for the London Overground, obv. CP park, and women fighting outside pubs.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Penge. The bits near the park can be lovely. And the almshouses.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2012)

But you'd have to say "I live in penge" and they'd hear "minnnnnnge".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> But you'd have to say "I live in penge" and they'd hear "minnnnnnge".



With a sneery look on their faces


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 28, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> An education, a brazilian girlfriend, a pad in brixton.......will wanna a fuckin' car cat next


CFY


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> But you'd have to say "I live in penge" and they'd hear "minnnnnnge".


It's always Ponge to me, with an accent over the 'o' and a soft 'g'


----------



## clandestino (May 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> grinder has recently exhorted me to consider penge as an option for housebuying (due to its rail link to the transport hub that is herne hill). I find the name a massive stumbling block. Like badgers, i can't get past the fact that it sounds like minge, and also unattractively nasal (like Marsha [marcia?] from 'spaced'). I decided if i ever do live there, i would call it 'south anerley'.


 
Move to West Norwood! There's pretty affordable houses round here. And a few mins walk to Tulse Hill for travel and The Railway pub.


----------



## clandestino (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i bet you pronounce Highgate wrong too. and Holborn and Marylebone and St John's Wood


 
I was on the a tube that went through Highgate yesterday and was surprised to hear the announcer pronounce it "High-git". Is that the proper pronunciation?


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> Move to West Norwood! There's pretty affordable houses round here. And a few mins walk to Tulse Hill for travel and The Railway pub.


We're looking and WN was our first choice, but there's next to nothing in our price range. There are a couple in deep west Norwood ( towards upper Norwood/ central hill) but they're on a dodgy as fuck estate.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> I was on the a tube that went through Highgate yesterday and was surprised to hear the announcer pronounce it "High-git". Is that the proper pronunciation?


Higgut


----------



## clandestino (May 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> We're looking and WN was our first choice, but there's next to nothing in our price range. There are a couple in deep west Norwood ( towards upper Norwood/ central hill) but they're on a dodgy as fuck estate.


 
Might be worth checking out auctions. There were a few cheap auction places going in WN recently.


----------



## clandestino (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Higgut


 
Fuck that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Better than the correct way to pronounce Colindale


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> Might be worth checking out auctions. There were a few cheap auction places going in WN recently.


You need to be a cash buyer for auctions, surely?


----------



## Greebo (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Better than the correct way to pronounce Colindale


Surprise me.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

COINDALE


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> COINDALE


Really? My brother-in-law has lived there for the best part of 40 years and he doesn't say Coindale.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Shhh


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> COINDALE


Are you sure it isn't colundull?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Better than the correct way to pronounce Colindale


i suppose you're one of those people who pronounce the 'bois' in theydon bois in the french manner.

i think you've said you're not originally from london. if that's correct it's no great surprise. no fucker says 'coindale'.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

ianw said:


> I was on the a tube that went through Highgate yesterday and was surprised to hear the announcer pronounce it "High-git". Is that the proper pronunciation?


it is if you want to make an arse of yourself.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Are you sure it isn't colundull?


Colon Dill


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Marylebone annoys me.
> 
> Lots of people I know call Holborn Hol-born
> 
> St John's Wood?  Are you telling me I'm supposed to be saying Sinjin Wood?


it's the ou school of pronunciation, trying to force alien pronunciations onto londoners.


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Colon Dill


Dull would be more appropriate.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to think it was pronounced PEN-GAY


haha


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

Milton Keynes is throbbingly edgey and vibrant in comparison to Colindale. In fact the correct pronunciation of Colindale is "Fuck that, give me Penge any day."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the ou school of pronunciation, trying to force alien pronunciations onto londoners.


Or trying and failing to get people to say them wrong. I know how to pronounce them myself, though I'm still not sure about Theydon Bois


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or trying and failing to get people to say them wrong. I know how to pronounce them myself, though I'm still not sure about Theydon Bois


it's theydon boh-iss


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Milton Keynes is throbbingly edgey and vibrant in comparison to Colindale. In fact the correct pronunciation of Colindale is "Fuck that, give me Penge any day."


It's still the best place in London named after a DJ


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Milton Keynes is throbbingly edgey and vibrant in comparison to Colindale. In fact the correct pronunciation of Colindale is "Fuck that, give me Penge any day."


if you're tired of the british library newspaper reading room, you're tired of life


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's theydon boh-iss


I have also heard BOYZ though


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have also heard BOYZ though


i bet you have heard 'boyz'

but you'd be better advised not to try to be down with the kids and instead act your age.


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have also heard BOYZ though


Boyce!


----------

